# Skipooterky Together



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Sparky! Welcome downstairs


Hey, glad you decided to come out of your cage to visit


Let me make this clear, I'm the one in charge downstairs


Things sure look different down here


What's the matter, Scooter?


I'm just wondering how this change is going to affect me


Everybirdie sharing a snack


Scooter swinging on his patio


Sparky checking out Skipper and Scooter's cage


Skipper just hanging out


Everybirdie sharing space at Skipooter's house




Thanks for stopping by!
:wave:
​*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww, such a super adorable trio and the new moniker SKIPOOTERKY has a rather...delightful ring to it. Such a visual feast to see all 3 together and each of their brilliant colors makes me just wanna lick the screen


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Awww Sparky looks like he is settling in with Skipper and Scooter sharing a wonderful home with his friends... Now the three of you can be named the three musketeers and be best friends forever.. But Sparky looks sad.. I wish Indi could cheer Sparky up...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jedikeet said:



Aww, such a super adorable trio and the new moniker SKIPOOTERKY has a rather...delightful ring to it.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Nick --
The boys are doing well together. 
I guess Sparky will be joining in on Skipper and Scooter's adventures too.



LynandIndigo said:



Awww Sparky looks like he is settling in with Skipper and Scooter sharing a wonderful home with his friends.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lyn
I still have Sparky's cage downstairs near Skipper and Scooter's in case Sparky needs some "alone" time. 
Sparky has been alternating sleeping in his own cage at night and sleeping in with Skip & Scoot. 
I plan to give them some time before deciding whether one cage is best or whether to continue having both available to them.

Skipper has actually been spending more time with Sparky than with Scooter since Sparky came downstairs. 
I'm starting to feel a little bad for Scooter... 
Having three budgies just isn't the best scenario as one always seems to get left out.*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm glad to see that Sparky is getting a budgie visit with his friends. I think it's the best thing to see budgies interacting with others. Thanks for the adorable pictures.


----------



## MerBoy (Jul 6, 2015)

Your birds are gorgeous. The lutinos are my favorite so I do have a soft spot for Sparky. Is sparky an English budgie? In some pictures he looks like a regular budgie and in others he looks like an English budgie.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Therm said:



I'm glad to see that Sparky is getting a budgie visit with his friends. I think it's the best thing to see budgies interacting with others. Thanks for the adorable pictures. 

Click to expand...

 Thank you. I'm glad you enjoyed the pictures 
Skipper, Scooter and Sparky are spending their days together now. 
It remains to be seen if we will maintain two cages or they ultimately will all reside in one. 



MerBoy said:



Your birds are gorgeous. The lutinos are my favorite so I do have a soft spot for Sparky. Is sparky an English budgie? In some pictures he looks like a regular budgie and in others he looks like an English budgie.

Click to expand...

 Thank you. Sparky is a 50/50 Dark Eyed Clear. 
Being half English and half American explains why he looks one way in some pictures and the other way in the remainder. *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey deb. Have you thought down the track about getting either Scooter or Sparky a new friend to play with.... Maybe Sparky will be your soul mate he may bond with you...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


LynandIndigo said:



Hey deb. Have you thought down the track about getting either Scooter or Sparky a new friend to play with.... Maybe Sparky will be your soul mate he may bond with you...

Click to expand...

I'd rather not get another budgie unless it turns out one of my current three is being too left out by the others.

At this point, I have three lovebirds and three budgies.

As you know, Peachy is totally bonded to me and takes a great deal of time and attention. Also, at 12 years old, Kylie is alone now and needs more time, care and attention since he doesn't have Autumn.

I'm taking it a day at a time and hoping the three will work out an arrangement where they all interact and none of them is left out. *


----------



## BabyRaptor (Jul 20, 2015)

So much cute, they are all friends love that :grouphug:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Lovely pictures! I'm very glad Sparky has joined Skipper and Scooter and I hope this new arrangement works well for your boys.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipooterky*

You are doing a great job with family dynamics, Deb, I think it is really possible 
to make three work. With no hens to stir the pot I think the boys are getting past the strong hormones just fine. Such a lovely family. Jo Ann:hug::hug:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Great pictures! It's good to see that Sparky is being accepted and feels comfortable.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


BabyRaptor said:



So much cute, they are all friends love that :grouphug:

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Maurizio. 



aluz said:



Lovely pictures! I'm very glad Sparky has joined Skipper and Scooter and I hope this new arrangement works well for your boys. 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Ana - I think they are doing well so far. :fingerx:



Jo Ann said:



You are doing a great job with family dynamics, Deb, I think it is really possible 
to make three work. With no hens to stir the pot I think the boys are getting past the strong hormones just fine. Such a lovely family. Jo Ann:hug::hug:

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Jo Ann. 
Sunny, Shelby and Sparky always got along just fine when they were together. 
The only problem was on a daily basis, one of the three (and it varied as to which one) ended up being left out.

I'm hoping that won't be the case with Skipper, Scooter and Sparky. 



Cody said:



Great pictures! It's good to see that Sparky is being accepted and feels comfortable.

Click to expand...

 Thanks! *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Skipooterky....

The possibilities are endless....

Good to see Sparky getting some quality companionship from his feathered buddies...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



Skipooterky....

The possibilities are endless....

Good to see Sparky getting some quality companionship from his feathered buddies...

Click to expand...

Somehow the "Skipooterky" just isn't doing it for me like "Skipooter" did. 

It may have to end up being "Sparky and Skipooter" unless there is some wonderfully creative name suggested that I really love...*


----------



## JensBudgies (Aug 3, 2015)

It is so sweet to see the three of them together! I love the picture where they are all sharing a yummy snack. 

I must say, I do have a soft spot for Sparky......


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Deb, they are all so beautiful. 

I have to say, I just now noticed that Scooter has some violet on his belly, not just blue!  

I'm so glad it seems like they're getting on well and I hope it continues to work out. 

Keep us posted, alright? Mallorn says she'd be more than happy to swoop in and spend some quality time with Skipper


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Somehow the "Skipooterky" just isn't doing it for me like "Skipooter" did.
> 
> It may have to end up being "Sparky and Skipooter" unless there is some wonderfully creative name suggested that I really love...*


Maybe "Skipootspa"....got that foreign race car sound to it...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


JensBudgies said:



It is so sweet to see the three of them together! I love the picture where they are all sharing a yummy snack. 

I must say, I do have a soft spot for Sparky......

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Jen -- I'd love to see Sparky and Ducky together. I think they'd be so adorable next to one another. 



StarlingWings said:



Deb, they are all so beautiful.

I have to say, I just now noticed that Scooter has some violet on his belly, not just blue! 

I'm so glad it seems like they're getting on well and I hope it continues to work out.

Keep us posted, alright? Mallorn says she'd be more than happy to swoop in and spend some quality time with Skipper  

Click to expand...

 Star,
Please tell Mallorn that Skipper would love to have her company. 
Yes, both Scooter and Skipper are violet factor budgies. 

You are so good at coming up with names -- any suggestions for the Sparky, Skipooter alliance?



Jonah said:



Maybe "Skipootspa"....got that foreign race car sound to it...

Click to expand...

 Randy, you're right, it does. Unfortunately, I've been sitting her trying to say it and I think I've only gotten it out properly once -- I keep inserting constants that aren't there! :laughing:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> * Star,
> Please tell Mallorn that Skipper would love to have her company.
> Yes, both Scooter and Skipper are violet factor budgies.
> 
> ...


I figured Skip was violet factor as well with that stunning shade!

Mallorn says that the East seems to be flooding and she doesn't want to get her feathers wet--she says that first impressions must be the best ones and she doesn't want to ruin it with such a handsome boy!  But she'd like to drop by sometime 

Hmm..compounded names, this is interesting.

Okay, I'll go for it:

Scarper

Skiparter

Sparkootip laughing

Scootipark scare

Parkootip (not this, it sounds like Q-tip)

Spipooter

Scookippy

Skipooky (OOOO, SPOOKY :wow

Sparkipper (why have regular kippers when you've got spark kippers :bowrofl

Skipootery

Scookippy

Skipcooky (don't wanna skip this cookie)

Oh goodness this is a disaster :laughing2: :laughing: :scare: :bowdown:


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Lovely to see the 3 of your boys hanging together - warms my heart! 
3 doesn't necessarily mean an awkward dynamic - my 3 have worked out a harmonious relationship, where 2 or 3 come together; or 2 hang out, and the 3rd gets some "me time" - and then they rotate...I know you will notice everything, and arrange everyone accordingly.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


StarlingWings said:



Hmm..compounded names, this is interesting. 
Oh goodness this is a disaster :laughing2: :laughing: :scare: :bowdown:

Click to expand...

Hmmmm, Skipooterky is looking (and sounding) a whole lot better than it did before! :laughing:



SPBudgie said:



Lovely to see the 3 of your boys hanging together - warms my heart! 
3 doesn't necessarily mean an awkward dynamic - my 3 have worked out a harmonious relationship, where 2 or 3 come together; or 2 hang out, and the 3rd gets some "me time" - and then they rotate...I know you will notice everything, and arrange everyone accordingly.

Click to expand...

Thank you for the encouragement, Ollie!
As of today, I'm trying to decide whether to permanently locate them all into one cage.

Downsizing from five Prevue Hendryx F040s to four is nice but it would be even better if I could get it down to three!

If anyone in the Virigina area is looking for a nice F040 cage, please contact me via PM 
If I don't sell them I will be donating them either to the Humane Society or a Bird Rescue facility
​*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*They look very good together, and I am sure they are just fine, Deb. Don't worry :hug:*


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Great photos.. Each time I see photos, I notice more about how gorgeous each of your boys is! (that's an awkward sentence)... At my house, even though I'm down to 2 males and 2 females, PJ seems left out more of the time. Weird!
I bet your guys will adjust and they have a very watchful mama if someone is getting ignored or picked on.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oh how sweet!! The Skipooterky (and I LOVE SW's name suggestions ) are getting along well together! You know, I know someone who has 3 budgies after losing one, and they all 'understand' their place in the flock (2 females and 1 male, one female is dominant) and she keeps them in the same flight cage together without a problem. Yours are all males which is even better, I know it can work. 

Haha, I like how Skipper has to make it clear who is the boss budgie :laughing:

Where did you get those AWESOME little swings?!! I want at least one of those!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


eduardo said:



They look very good together, and I am sure they are just fine, Deb. Don't worry :hug:

Click to expand...

Awww, thank you Dee! :hug:



jrook said:



Great photos.. Each time I see photos, I notice more about how gorgeous each of your boys is! (that's an awkward sentence)... At my house, even though I'm down to 2 males and 2 females, PJ seems left out more of the time. Weird!
I bet your guys will adjust and they have a very watchful mama if someone is getting ignored or picked on. 

Click to expand...

 I'm sorry to hear PJ is still getting left out.  Does he play and seem happy alone?

Is there any chance you could work with PJ on taming/bonding? Perhaps PJ needs you as a close human friend since the other budgies are rather ignoring him. 



RavensGryf said:



Oh how sweet!! The Skipooterky (and I LOVE SW's name suggestions ) are getting along well together!

Haha, I like how Skipper has to make it clear who is the boss budgie :laughing:

Where did you get those AWESOME little swings?!! I want at least one of those!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Julie!

Yeah, Skipper wants to think he's the boss but I'm noticing Scooter is stepping more into that role himself lately. 
Skipper used to chase Scooter off of me and not it's the other way around. 

The swings are great, aren't they? roud:

One of the forum members used to make and sell bird toys and I bought them from him. 
However he has a lot going on in life right now and isn't making or selling toys at the current time.

When I next talk to him I'll ask if he has any intention in selling again in the future. *


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Scooter is tired of being subordinate :laughing2:! Watch out Skipper.... Skipooter may become Scootiper! Or Scookipper! :laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


RavensGryf said:



Scooter is tired of being subordinate :laughing2:! Watch out Skipper.... Skipooter may become Scootiper! Or Scookipper! :laughing:

Click to expand...

Hmmmm, I actually kind of like Scootiperky 
(Pronounced as Scoo-TIP-erky)

So... Skipooterky or Scootiperky decisions, decisions!!

Somehow I doubt Skipper would go for being second in the name though. *


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Your little flock is very lovely,Deb! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Abarriger (Jun 16, 2015)

What lovely photos! It seems like Skipooter are really up to supporting Sparky in his life transition. Also... I love your celebrity couple names! :budge: :budgie: :budge:

On another note-- your Scooter reminds me of my little Kimchi... He hopes to be as handsome as Scooter when he gets a little older!! What mutation is Scooter?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper was listed on his hatch certificate as a

Sky, DF Violet, SF Spangle

However, Skip looks more Cobalt than Sky to me.

Kimchi is adorable and I'm sure he'll be very handsome -- he has the Spangle Charm and Charisma already!*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Deb,my name suggestion would be "Sparskipooter".


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


nuxi said:



Deb,my name suggestion would be "Sparskipooter".

Click to expand...

Ooooh, That's a really good one, Gaby! :hug:

Now I have three on my list of "likes" 

Sparskipooter
Skipooterky
Scootiperky​
Maybe it would be fun to do a poll just to see which of those three gets the most votes. *


----------

